

The Real Reason Google Serves All That Free Food - fnordsensei
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidburkus/2015/07/02/the-real-reason-google-serves-all-that-free-food/

======
mark_l_watson
When I worked there in 2013 as a contractor, at first I was puzzled by the
huge coffee machine in the mini-kitchen near my desk. It took perhaps 60 to 90
seconds to get a cup of fresh coffee. Later I realized that the value of this
delay was getting to talk with people I otherwise would not have.

------
itatcbp
Really agree with this as developers usually sit at their desks and do not get
much time to interact with other people. They can exchange ideas with
colleagues while grabbing the food.

